# Groomsmen Set



## Nowski (Mar 2, 2016)

Set of my Crowleys Ridge Hunters in 1084 for a Groomsmen party.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow. Very nice Shannon. Just when I go to pick a favorite I look at the grain on another one and start over again....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nowski (Mar 2, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow. Very nice Shannon. Just when I go to pick a favorite I look at the grain on another one and start over again....



Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 2, 2016)

VERY nice set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 2, 2016)

I tell you what. Y'all guys are about to catch up to me. Keep pumping them out bud. If you need any pointers just holler at me


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2016)

Nicely done. Gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Mar 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I tell you what. Y'all guys are about to catch up to me. Keep pumping them out bud. If you need any pointers just holler at me



Haha I appreciate it. I am trying to do less quantity so I can start making the knives that I would really like to but I am still averaging about 8 knives a week.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 2, 2016)

Nowski said:


> Haha I appreciate it. I am trying to do less quantity so I can start making the knives that I would really like to but I am still averaging about 8 knives a week.


8 a week. Man you need a hobby. Lol


----------



## Nowski (Mar 2, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 8 a week. Man you need a hobby. Lol


That's where the yodeling comes into play.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice group of knives. I think @Tclem is just jealous cause he can't make them that nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 2, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Nice group of knives. I think @Tclem is just jealous cause he can't make them that nice.


Exactly my point


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 2, 2016)

Can I be a back-up? Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2016)

Awesome group of knives Shannon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Mar 2, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Can I be a back-up? Beautiful work.


 Thank you. Sorry I am the back-up.


----------



## Molokai (Mar 2, 2016)

Great looking knives. Well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice set of knives. I really like the color wheel you have going on there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Nicely done Gorgeous



Ummm - Most of just call him Shannon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2016)

Incredible set of knives Shannon. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 4, 2016)

That is one sharp lookin set of knives! Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Mar 4, 2016)

Cody Killgore said:


> That is one sharp lookin set of knives! Nice work



Thanks Cody. Don't forget I would still like to add some of your Dama to my collection.


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice work, I really like the black wood one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 6, 2016)

Nowski said:


> Thanks Cody. Don't forget I would still like to add some of your Dama to my collection.



I'll keep that in mind. I've got another local guy that wants some damascus. I've got a bar welded up just needs a few more layers and a pattern. Hopefully I can get enough out of this billet for a few people. I finally ordered me a carbide facemill so maybe I can get them all cleaned up much easier now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 6, 2016)

very nice knives, can only dream of owning one. Those handles are spectacular.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

